# Urgent transport needed from Leeds to St Helens WA11



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport 
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Kitten Karers
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? The rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? Not sure you will have to check with your insurance companies 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? Handover form
Are fuel costs are available?Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed:Heavily Pregnant Cat
Name(s):not known
Sex:female
Age(s):not known
Colours:tabby and white
Neutered:no
Vaccinated: not known
Any known medical issues: none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:This poor baby was found sealed taped up in a cardboard box, the poor darling is very heavily pregnant and likely to drop any time now We had an offer to get her to rescue on Sunday but we would really like to get her there sooner if we can.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Leeds
Location End: County & Postcode St Helens WA11

Map
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...TzW_ymHZfTdqwR7SDHAPW3tnvkMBQ&t=h&mra=ls&z=11

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

If you think you can help with any of this route please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site which can be found by clicking the following link
http://www.animallifelineuk.org/for...transport-needed-from-Leeds-to-St-Helens-WA11
You do not have to be a member to answer the thread but your post will not show up until a member of the team approves it first.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Kelly Joy. Has this little one been transported?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No but not from lack of trying, we found people willing to transport last friday, today and tomorrow ,but despite calling to the lady who has her and emailing her there has been no reply. little else we can do now sadly I just hope the little cat is ok.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats sad news for the cat. I wonder why she is not answering. Do you have an address?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh no I thought it was all sorted.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No we didn't have an address for her , we had the area she lived in, mobile number that just keeps going to voice mail and email address.

Sadly we had a few time wasters just lately What people don't seem to get is unlike a lot of sites like us about we don't just post the animal needing help onto our site and hope that a rescue sees and offers a space, we activatliy go about finding a rescue placement for these animals, we spend hours emailing, calling and posting on rescues facebook pages etc. The thing with us is a lot of our work is done behind the scenes, sometimes we can be up at silly hours sorting an animal to safety, that is why we really depend on volunteers being on our automatic email list , so when an animal is in need we can send out an automatic email to all members in that county to help with things like transport, fostering,home checking etc.

Its just sad when we put in so much hard work to sort an animal like this one that we can't because of time wasters who think we have nothing better to do

Its nice to see that our work is appreciated by some though as you can see by the reviews we have got on this site Rescue Review

I hate time wasters not so much because all the hard work you put in is for nothing but I hate the not knowing if that animal is ok , I know you can't save them all but it still gives my a sick feeling in the bottom of my stomach with ones like this girl, as you never know why that person won't take your calls or emails you hope its because they have found help elsewhere and not because they let the cat out etc , but you just don't know


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe she has kept her, thoguh it would be helpful if she would let you know!

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope that is the case , I really do


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

My guess is there are plenty of people who are happy to tell a cock and bull story if they think that will mean they will get rid of their unwanted animal quickly. When they find you can't drop everything and come and get the animal right now, they decide to sell the poor thing on preloved instead.

Liz


----------

